# First Real Bike?



## Vircona (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey, everyone,

So I'm looking into getting my first actual bike (haven't had one since I was a kid). I'm primarily a long/middle distance runner (collegiate), not a cyclist, so I'm looking for something cheap that will help supplement my running by helping me put in some cardio without putting so much shock onto my joints. I only intend to put about 80-100 miles in per week at the most, so low numbers compared to you avid cyclists out there. I'm just looking for a cheap, entry-level, beginner road bike that won't die on me after a month of use. Also, I'm 5'8/5'9 in height with a 31' inseam

So far, I'm looking at the following:
Amazon.com : Merax 21 Speed 700C Aluminum Road Bike Racing Bicycle : Sports & Outdoors (Merax 21 speed)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CLV5ZVK (Vilano Shadow)
Amazon.com : GMC Denali Road Bike : Road Bicycles : Sports & Outdoors (GMC Denali)
Amazon.com : Vilano Aluminum Road Bike 21 Speed Shimano : Road Bicycles : Sports & Outdoors (Vilano Aluminum)
Amazon.com : Vilano Performance 700C-21 Speed Shimano Hybrid Flat Bar Commuter Road Bike : Sports & Outdoors (Vilano Performance)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECDWXVK (Framed Pro Elite 2.0)

If anyone could help me out with which off this list is best, or if you have another one in a similar price range to suggest, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I really wish I could tell you that there are some great/legit starter bikes in the $200-$300 range, but I have never been able to find one. Accordingly, I feel pretty comfortable saying not many of us that frequent RBR would buy any of those bikes. They just aren't considered good long-term investments. I think you could do a lot better by just saving up a few hundred dollars more and getting one of the bikes I have listed below (all of which are upgrade worthy should you get serious about it) or a used bike form a major manufacturer (I prefer new bikes by a long shot though). If you have a Performance Bike or a REI near you, there tend to be some good entry level deals there as well. I wish you the best, post some pics once you make a selection. Buying any of these will also provide you with a free fit session, which is extremely important.

Fuji Bikes | ROAD | ENDURANCE SERIES | SPORTIF 2.3

Fuji Bikes | ROAD | ENDURANCE SERIES | SPORTIF 2.5

Defy 5 (2015) | Giant Bicycles | United States

Specialized Bicycle Components

Z100 - Felt Bicycles

V100 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Bike fit is as important as running shoe fit. Do you just buy shoes off the internet without knowing what fits? If you buy from an LBS you will get a free fit. If the LBS is good the fit will be pretty good.

Spending a little more money will make a huge difference in quality. The bikes you listed are all pretty crappy. The stem shifters on some of them are especially awful, but they'll also have low quality brakes, derailleurs and bearings and the wheels will fall apart quickly. They will be assembled poorly and will need a tuneup out of the box to work right. LBSes hate working on crappy mail order bikes so they're not going to give you a deal on the tuneup.

BTW, if you were a good runner you have the potential to be a good cyclist.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a Cannondale CAAD 8. It's a GREAT starter bike! A little more aggressive than others with a 17cm head tube. Shy of 20lbs. Aluminum with a carbon fork the ones Rashadabd posted. It's a little more like a race bike for starters. It's big brother, the CAAD 10 is also aluminum and it's a really commonly raced bike! I have over 1,600 miles on it from when I got it about a year ago. It's in great shape. Good luck! Welcome to RBR! FWIW, I bought that bike to cross train for speed skating and I became a cyclist (well, kind of wannabe cyclist), so beware!


----------



## cycle mike (Jul 5, 2013)

I will second the idea of going to a bike shop. Performance bike has good sales on fuji bikes, one of the most common starter brands, though it will probably cost twice as much as the ones you're currently looking at. Plus you can get fitted and they offer warranty if im not mistaken. Good luck getting warranty from vilano. And by the way, i would say most people here wouldn't consider those those amazon bikes real bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention Diamondback. They have some really solid starter type bikes at good prices as well. You can often find them online at a discount if you search a bit.

Diamondback Bicycles - Endurance Road


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

How about secondhand? IME, universities usually support a co-op or shop, so you can still ride a few bikes, which I agree is important, but also keep the cost under control.


----------



## 70sSanO (Feb 16, 2015)

From the variety of your list it appears that you are just looking for a bike. Something that will give you a workout.

The main problem with buying a cheap bike over the internet is not only will the components not hold up, you may end up having to take it toa shop just ot get it to work from day 1.

I agree that you should look into a used bike or a co-op. The best situation is to find a hardly used bike that doesn't need any work for very little. The problem is not knowing what you are looking at because something that looks nice and says shimano on it, doesn't mean it is a good bike.

If you find a shop that sells used bikes that they have looked over and you will have some confidence it won't need a lot of work. I haven't bought a new bike in decades, which may not necessarily be a good thing, but I have bought used and so far with pretty good success. A well made sub 25lb road bike can take you a lot of places for a long time.

John


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

I am a bit older than you but I am primarily a runner as well and have always been one. Cycling is a great way to supplement it and take some pressure off of your joints. I wish that I had gotten into it at an earlier age as it may have preserved my hip. 
Many good points have been made by others here. If you are a collegiate runner, I am sure that you do not order your shoes from WalMart and expect them to fit right, hold up or perform well. The list of bikes that you presented are the equivalent. There are stability shoes, and many other types of shoes. The same goes for bikes. Your list is for bikes that will not hold up even for the mileage that you listed, which is not low. Performance Bike and REI are good places to fine deals. Get on the Performance email list and they often have 20% off sales. Look for a used on on Craigs List. You are a good height to find the right size. Check out Bikes Direct on line. Amazon will not get you what you are looking for and in the end, the products will fail you just like WalMart running shoes will fail you.
If you can't up your budget than scour Craigs list.


----------

